# Twitter - Tiny url



## ciaz (25. Februar 2009)

Hi,

warum nutzt ihr diesen Service? Die Url laesst sich auf der Hauptseite eh nicht direkt anklicken, so dass man erstmal auf den Twitterpost gelinkt wird. Ich moechte euch zwar nicht vorwerfen, dass ihr mich und die anderen User auf Keyloggerseiten führt, jedoch ist es immer schön zu sehen, was man denn nun genau anklickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn schon abkürzen, dann bitte mit BBCode, was nicht minder viel Zeit in Anpsruch nimmt.

gruesse ciaz.


----------



## Shantalya (25. Februar 2009)

Naja, bei Twitter hat man nur wenige Zeichen zur verfügung, daher wohl Tiny-URL's.

Die sind schön kurz und daher perfekt für diese Sache!


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2009)

1. Twitter-Eingaben sind auf 140 Zeichen limitiert
2. Twitter erzeugt aus zu langen URLs *automatisch *tinyurls


----------



## EvilDivel (25. Februar 2009)

Und bei mir wird bei einem klick auf eine Tinyurl auch erst noch die Tinyurl Seite angezeigt mit der URL auf die weitergelitet werden soll. Erst wenn ich dort klicke komm ich auf die eigentliche Seite also sieht man schon die URL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

